# Seve: Condition deteriorates



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Just heard on the news that a statement has been issued by Seve's family stating that his conditions has significantly deteriorated in recent weeks. Let's hope it's just a blip.

Many of you will have seen and read in the media about how good he was. Those of us who were lucky enough to actually see him play will know that those reports didn't do him justice. It was stunning to watch him playing with his peers, and see that on one of his good days they weren't even in his vapor trails they were that far behind him.

I remember following him around Turnberry in the early 80's, and it was on one of his good days. Wow, well actually *WOW!

Let's hope, that with the wonders of modern medicine we may see him again one day, maybe on the Senior's tour.*


----------



## britzie (Apr 25, 2011)

Statement on Ballesteros's website: "The Ballesteros family informs that Seve's neurological condition has suffered a severe deterioration. The family will inform accordingly about any change in his health condition and takes this opportunity of thanking everyone for the support that both Seve and his own family have been receiving during all this time."

Doesn't look good but here's hoping for the best.


----------

